# Bogan Flats



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm looking at the Crystal just south of Cdale right now. Wood that's been in place for 2 years and was in place last night is gone as of this morning and there is continuous debris coming down right now. My guess is that 3 years worth of wood is on the move and prior hazard reports to today are probably not applicable. I expect it to come up incrementally over the next few nights, moving even more wood around. Sorry I don't have anything first hand...hope this helps.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Means water is rising!
Heads up.
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Planning a trip on Sunday. There should be a number of rafts, but we are always keen on having a few more. Plan would be to run from Marble (Quarry) bridge down to Redstone. Take out at the park and get ice cream across the street. Typically this run takes around 5 hours with scouts and portages. We usually do most of the scouting from the road for the lower half. The upper section (Bogan Canyon proper) is not viable from the road. It would be nice to have a kayaker along to act as a probe. I'll keep this updated on the plans as they develop.


----------

